
Visual Studio for Mac Will Launch in November - davepeck
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/14/microsoft-announces-visual-studio-for-mac-will-launch-in-november/
======
youdounderstand
Better title: Xamarin Studio rebranded to Visual Studio for Mac.

